# MTH engine lost sound



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

I have 2 MTH engines that have lost their sound for no apparent reason.
I have the DCS. I made sure that the engine sound button read on. I also tried a factory defult reset and tried running it in analog mode. the sound will not work.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

What is up with everyone around here having trouble with their MTH engines :dunno:

So what happened, one day you started them up and they did not have sound? Have they been sitting for a long while? Maybe the batteries in them are possibly dead, did you try charging them? LOL, did you manually turn down the sound control on the underside of the engines?


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Nope all of that was checked and the sound is not back.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That is really all I can think of... Just keep on screwing around with it, LOL... It is really weird though that BOTH engines stopped working at the same time :dunno:


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Not at the same time. About a week apart.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> Not at the same time. About a week apart.


Oh, still quite interesting none the less... Maybe your trains hate you


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

This happened to my brand new Marklin BR50 with sound.. the cause is the use of a shoddy speaker which blew, overloaded, and I plan on replacing it. Some said it should not be played at 'full' volume, but it should have no problems doing this.

Anything on the forums out there about this problem? If it isn't an isolated incident, there should be similar reports.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

How can you tell if you blew a speaker?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> How can you tell if you blew a speaker?


This is one way to test them, there may be others... I do not know much about speakers, so I do not know if this works in every case...

All you need to do is find a battery and two spare wires.... Hook up one wire to the positive terminal and then one to the negative terminal... Now simply start touching different connection points on the speaker (where the wires are soldered to the speaker that come from the circuit board) with the two wires from your battery... If you hit the right two connectors and the speaker is good, you should be able to hear a crackling noise as you move the wires over the connection points...

LOL, I actually just tried this on an old speaker I have just to make sure it worked


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Did you ever figure out what the problem was NTrainLover, or have you still not fixed it? I am curious to know


----------

